# Brewdog - There Is No Santa



## fnqbrew (9/12/11)

I was in 1st Choice today and noticed this on the rack. I grabbed a few bottles ($4 each). I probably won't get a chance to try it until Sunday at the earliest. Anyone seen or had any yet?

The blurb on the side is:



> Hark! A limited edition seasonal stout brewed with cocoa nibs and ginger stems.
> 
> In the true spirit of Christmas 'cheers' we at Brewdog have taken it upon ourselves to create a Santa's little helper for those battling through the festive season.
> 
> ...


----------



## poppa joe (9/12/11)

I only live 10 Mins from the Brewery..
I bought a bottle of BLACK SUNSHINE ...Oatmeal Stout...There today.
Looks like i will have to move to FNQ....As from the Brewery it was
$4.50.... :angry: ^_^ ^_^ 
Cheers
PJ


----------



## poppa joe (9/12/11)

OOPS Sorry that was Hopdog....
PJ


----------



## Wimmig (9/12/11)

FNQ Brew said:


> I was in 1st Choice today and noticed this on the rack. I grabbed a few bottles ($4 each). I probably won't get a chance to try it until Sunday at the earliest. Anyone seen or had any yet?
> 
> The blurb on the side is:



I've had one, liked it. Though it was not as dark or as spiced as i thought it would have been. It's a limited product, with no re-order possible. So whatever they have, is it.


----------



## Will88 (10/12/11)

I enjoyed it for the sheer novelty. Not generally a fan of these spiced/xmas beers though.


----------



## spaced (10/12/11)

Bought one for the wife. She said it tasted like Christmas. Recommend it just for the exerience and the price is reasonable.


----------



## Pollux (10/12/11)

I've had a few of them now. Quite enjoyable. 

I refer to it as drinkable gingerbread.


----------



## doombrewer (14/12/11)

I'm intrigued, keen to try it, love Brewdogs stuff. A mates done a hunt around for them, but thus far 1st choice down here doesn't seem to have em, the search continues...


----------



## petesbrew (14/12/11)

Cheers for posting it FNQ.
I grabbed one the next day.

To me it tasted like they were using the "less is more" approach to the ginger addition. IMO It was nice, but a bit thin for a "sitting by the xmas fireplace" beer.


----------



## sinkas (14/12/11)

saw it listed on the shelf at the Bicton WA store, but apparently sold out or staff to dumbass to find it


----------



## fnqbrew (17/12/11)

Disclaimer: I've been knocking back a few pints of LC Big Dipper over the last week or two, so I may have been training my taste buds to expect bigger flavours lately.

I cracked this open alongside a meal of sirloin and vegies. I have to admit that I'm a bit underwhelmed. The nose is nice and promised more than was ultimately delivered. It's fairly thin on the mouthfeel and flavours, even when allowed to warm (although it was definitely better as it warmed). The dominant flavour is of cinnamon with a slight bitter finish. I didn't really get any stouty goodness to go with it. I expected a bit more of a punch in the face from Brewdog, but this was a bit more like a disinterested glance in my direction. I've got two more bottles. I'll cellar them and try it again next Christmas.

Edit. I just got the irony of the name. :lol:


----------

